# Home theater build



## SterlingDJs (Aug 5, 2013)

So I'm making a home theater in my basement. It is a very oddly shaped room and the tv must be in the corner. I was wondering about sound. I want 7.1 surround sound but I'm not shure where to put the speakers. If you can please help me out.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

If possible, post a sketch of the room to help us help you. Nothing fancy, just a general layout drawing showing TV and seating.


----------



## SterlingDJs (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok I will try too later.


----------

